# Swim Bladder Disease and Stunted Growth



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its been almost a year now since my oranda was cured from swim bladder disease. It took me almost 6 months (I guess) before I can say that my fish is out of the disease. He is now swimming good, eating a lot, and no more upside-down floating. He is now with his 2 other Oranda buddies. 

Now, my question is...*Does having a Swim Bladder Disease on a fish will cause stunted growth?* When I mixed my cured oranda with his old friends, he seems to be smaller now. They are all in the same size before he had the disease. Now, he is an inch smaller than the 2. I've given him growth food and theyve been taking it for almost a year now. But seems hes still stunted! No problem with tank size, and water parameters. I do weekly water change.

Hope you guys can enlighten me more on this. :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

sambi7878 said:


> Its been almost a year now since my oranda was cured from swim bladder disease. It took me almost 6 months (I guess) before I can say that my fish is out of the disease. He is now swimming good, eating a lot, and no more upside-down floating. He is now with his 2 other Oranda buddies.
> 
> Now, my question is...*Does having a Swim Bladder Disease on a fish will cause stunted growth?* When I mixed my cured oranda with his old friends, he seems to be smaller now. They are all in the same size before he had the disease. Now, he is an inch smaller than the 2. I've given him growth food and theyve been taking it for almost a year now. But seems hes still stunted! No problem with tank size, and water parameters. I do weekly water change.
> 
> Hope you guys can enlighten me more on this. :fish:


I think it just fell behind on growth due to being sick for so long. Also many times when you move a fish to another location it grows faster or slower than the fish it was separated from due to a variety of reasons such as temperature, lack of competition at feeding time or even the size of the tank and or water changes it is receiving.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks lotsoffish! :fish:


----------

